# Basic kindle battery charge indicator problem



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I've owned my basic Kindle for awhile but this problem just started.  I charge the kindle until the light on the bottom goes green, but the battery charge indicator on the home page shows the battery as being about one third charged.  I've tried different outlets and cables, but the issue persists.  My only real problem with this is that I'm not certain that the Kindle is truly fully charged. Is the amber to green light transition proof that the Kindle is charging just fine even if the battery indicator is "broken"? 
Nancy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's also possible that the indicator is not working properly.  I'm not sure there's much to be done either way.  Maybe charge it to 'full' based on the light and then keep track of how long it takes to be empty.  As in you just keep reading until it turns itself off.  Depending on how much you read, if that's a couple of weeks or so, the battery's probably fine and it's the indicator.  Having run it to dead flat, it may reset itself when you charge it again to full.

If, on the other hand, you charge it and are only getting a few days before it's dead, then it's likely a battery or charger problem. As you've done, the first thing to try is a different USB cord/plug adapter as that's the easier fix.

It could also be the battery is going -- they do have a sort of life, after all.  You can buy a replacement at newpower99.com and see if that helps. You'd have to take the thing apart and put it back together -- they provide the tools and have videos to help you -- so it's not an option I'd choose if the device is still under warranty.

OR it could be the port is loose. . . . 

If you're still under warranty, definitely contact Kindle support.  They'll send you a replacement device promptly. Even if out of warranty, they may still be able to do something for you.


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks, Ann.  All good suggestions.  It hasn't interfered with my reading at all so far, so I will do as you say and just read without charging and see whether it runs out of juice.  Then I'll know whether or not there is a "real" problem with the battery.


----------

